
Fasty – A New CMS / App Builder Based on Openresty and ArangoDB - solisoft
https://fasty.ovh
======
rikroots
I've played with ArangoDB[1] last year, when I was doing a self-learning
sprint. While I never reached any level of proficiency in it, I did enjoy
using it, and I'm still intrigued by the idea of a combined "graph, document,
and key/value [data models] in a single core with the same query language"

I put my 'boilerplate experiment' code up on GitHub[2] after my self-learning
sprint petered out, mainly in the hope that one day someone will come along
and point out some of the more obvious errors and bad assumptions I made when
building the boilerplate - I learn best from my errors!

[1] [https://www.arangodb.com/](https://www.arangodb.com/) [2]
[https://github.com/KaliedaRik/boilerplate-
experiment](https://github.com/KaliedaRik/boilerplate-experiment)

------
chx
Note to anyone curious: the gTLD does not mean this is related to OVH, the
domain is open to all OVH customers.
[https://www.ovh.co.uk/domains/dotovh.xml](https://www.ovh.co.uk/domains/dotovh.xml)
I didn't know, I looked it up, maybe it's interesting to others as well.

~~~
petercooper
Yes, you can get a free one if you sign up to any OVH service, which includes
their cheapest webmail. I needed an email on OVH for spam testing purposes and
for peanuts I have one on my own .ovh domain which is kinda neat.

~~~
chx
That is superb handy, I didn't know that.

~~~
solisoft
you can take a small VM and test my CMS as well ;)

------
vcoelho
Would like to see an example of the API Builder generated Foxx service. I
currently use Gridsome and Fasty looks like the perfect replacement the
Netlify CMS that I currently use.

~~~
solisoft
[https://fasty.ovh/en/show/post/slug/7787706-using-the-api-
bu...](https://fasty.ovh/en/show/post/slug/7787706-using-the-api-builder) here
a little documentation

------
G-Bob
the quickest and best CMS ever.

